# What's your 2-3 year-old's inseam?



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

How old is your babe?
How tall is your babe?
What's your babe's inseam?

A wonderful mom is making some longies for me, and we don't know how long to make the inseam. Ds is 16m, his inseam is currently 8.5-9" and I want these longies to be big enough for him to wear again next year. TIA!

Lanna


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Dd is wearing 12-13 inch inseams right now. She has had major growth spurts lately. I would say, based on how tall you or your partner are, to go with at least that much. Maybe 13 or+inches, that can be rolled up. dd isn't super tall, but has long legs







I would have never thought a few months ago that some of her longer pants I was trying to sell would ever fit her this year!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

My 2 and a half year old is around 35" and has about a 10.5" inseam because when I get longies with an 11" inseam they have just a little bit extra grow room. She is on the petite/short side. She weighs 28 lbs.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Orion is 23 months old. I'm not 100% sure of his height. His inseam is approx. 11 inches. He does well with a 19-20" rise.

I took a peak at your son in your siggy and my DS has a similar body type to him.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

This is kind of funny, but my 8mo wears 2T clothing and her inseam is 9in. I buy all her pants with a 10in. inseam for a little rolling up/growing room.

Traditional 2T clothes are a bit long on her, but not much. I'm curious to see other's measures.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

My 3 year old has a 16" inseam. When she was just out of diapers (about 5 months ago) it was at 14". Darn kids and their growth spurts







:


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

My DS is 2 1/2 and has 11.5 inseam. He is 32 lbs. They grow fast eh?


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

dd1 is 31 months and VERY tall....she's at 40" already and the longies that fit her best have a 12" inseam, just a hair too long for her.....


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

My DD is 26 months old and wears a 2T in most of her clothes. She is a little on the short side and her inseam is about a 10.5 but I also buy 11" inseam for a little room to grow.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

My 2 year old wears 3T clothing (not to size up for diapers, he's actually that BIG) and his inseam is around 12"

He's tall though. I'm 5'10" and his Dad is 6'2" so he's definately larger than your average 25 month old.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey there...Sam is 25 months, and here are his measurements:
waist:22
rise(with dipe):19
inseam:10.5
thigh:14
he is a chunky monkey, and weighs about 34#. :LOL

edited to add his total height is 35 inches.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

My 3 1/2 year old was in a 13" inseam last year, and needs 15" this year. He's pretty thin and somewhat tall (just over 30 lb and 39"), but he's all legs.

Karla


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

my dd is 36 months on the 19th (man time flies!) and she is 26lbs.. she wears a size 2T in most things but many things we need to buy have a inseam that is too short for her so we have to size up to a 3T and then the waist is too big.. go figure. Anyway.. she has about a 12 inch inseam. She can get away with an 11 inch inseam.. barely.. but I doubt for much longer.. she's getting rounder now, so that means a groth sprut is coming and she's going to get taller soon. 12 inches seems to be what we like best.

amber


----------

